# Nec 230.71



## Alex422 (Apr 22, 2013)

Can someone please explain the code section 230.71 in referring to a max number of disconnects allowed per service conductors.

I interpret it as I can have 6 panels (with main breakers) that can be feed off of 1 service conductor. 

The scenario would be on this job there is no main disconnects on either (2) 225 amp main lug panels (feed from a 400 amp CT cabinet) [inside or outside]. In this scenario if you were to add a 225 amp breaker in each of these panels to connect the service conductors, would this 2 of the 6 disconnecting means it is talking about? What if a sub-panel was added from the 2nd panel? Would this be a 3rd disconnecting means?

Am i missing something?


----------



## youngapprentice (Mar 31, 2012)

if you put a 225 amp main in each panel and then brought a sub panel off one of those panels you would only have two disconnecting means. because the sub panel could be disconnected when the one main is thrown.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Alex422 said:


> Can someone please explain the code section 230.71 in referring to a max number of disconnects allowed per service conductors.
> 
> I interpret it as I can have 6 panels (with main breakers) that can be feed off of 1 service conductor.
> 
> ...


A building, by code, generally, is permitted a single service. If the building is permitted by code to have more than one service (see 230.2) each service disconnecting means is permitted to be made up of not more than 6 service disconnects.

From what you describe you have a single service to the building and 2 service entrance conductors. Again, see 230.2, and the exceptions.

Pete


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Alex you interpret that correctly but there are other means without having 6 main breaker panels. You can have one main lug service panel that only has 6 breakers- It doesn't matter if there are other panels fed from there because that panel or in your example the 6 panels needs to be able to shut all the power to the building with 6 throws of the hand.


----------

